# Easy Times (Open) Discord Sever



## Zenkiki (Jun 22, 2019)

The Easy Times rp is expanding out to allow more people in it. On the Discord server we encourage all people that are interested in the rp, whether you are just a reader, or a person that would like to hop into the story this upcoming act, or even an artist that could make a few scenes come to life. The rp itself is opening for new characters to come into the story and get revenge on the MS23 gang. We need a few people to fill in some roles. 
As for the readers, or the occasional artist, we have room for people to just talk with others and help guide the story with an occasional public voting I will put out there on the discord. If you are at all interested in joining the discord hit the link below. 

Join the Easy Times Discord Server!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 26, 2019)

Bump from an rper in the Easy Times.
If you love mafia style rps with some gang warfare, complex plots, and a mix of diverse characters then Easy Times is for you.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 28, 2019)

Update

Now that act one is over we are still recruiting for more people to join the server to build a community with it. If you have interest in the rp that is on here come in and hang out.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 25, 2019)

As the rp has hit a bump and is slowing down for a bit, we are going to accept another round of new recruits. If you are interested in the main thread then hop on over to the server so we can talk more about the world there. Hopeful RPers and artists both wanted. Readers are still welcome.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 1, 2019)

Bump thread. I am an rper in the Easy Times rp, and I highly recommend joining!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 19, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Come join us on the discord if you are interested in the rp. We are celebrating reaching the 2,500th reply to the thread.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 15, 2019)

Bump, we are now the most viewed thread in the tavern, check us out.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Seph (Jan 21, 2020)

Bump because no one should have to go this far back in the tavern.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 21, 2020)

Bump! This rp is fun and are welcoming new recruits!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 9, 2020)

Invalid invite?


----------



## Seph (Mar 9, 2020)

Try this one 
Join the Easy Times: Bad Blood Discord Server!


----------

